
Writing a Screencast Video Editor in Haskell - ScottWRobinson
https://wickstrom.tech/programming/2018/10/26/writing-a-screencast-video-editor-in-haskell.html
======
unhammer
> Komposition is built for keyboard-driven editing, currently with Vim-like
> bindings, and commands transforming the hierarchical timeline, inspired by
> Paredit for Emacs.

=D (For those who haven't experienced coding by AST-transformation, see
[http://emacsrocks.com/e14.html](http://emacsrocks.com/e14.html) )

